# Reason 2.0 problem/frage



## Azazin (14. September 2003)

also ich hab reason 2.0 nen normalen windows pc...
so...

wie erstell ich musik?

ich hab mirn buch gekauft "einstieg ins virtuele musikstudio" werde aber daraus überhaupt nicht schlau.... "zu extremes fachgelabere" (leider)
nun gut meine erste frage kann man gute musik machen ohne eine ensprechende hardware also ohne tastenkeyboard?
redrum hab ich ja schon etwas verstanden aber mit dem bass dem syntheziser usw kapier ich nich ganz....

kann jemand helfen?

edit:
nochn paar fragen
ähm was sollte ich in meinen rack als platzhalter ^^ haben?
also 1 mixer. 1syntheziser 1 redrum 1sequencer & ein loop player oder noch mehr?

edit2:
iss es wichtig die zu verkabeln? wenn ja wie?


----------



## AKM<2b> (15. September 2003)

Dein Problem scheint bei der Benutzung des Sequencers zu liegen. 

Also wie du sicherlich schon bemerkt hast kann man nen ganzen haufen Maschinen ins Rack einbauen die in der Regel automatisch verkabelt werden. 

Die Synthesizer Subtractor & Malström dienen zur Tonerzeugung müssen aber "über den Sequencer" angesprochen werden um einen Ton zu hören. ( oder über ein Keyboard)

Du solltest dir mal die grundlegende Bedienung des Sequencers angucken. sieht erstmal kompliziert aus geht dann aber ...
Eine Alternative für Baselines oder einfache Melodien wäre dann noch der Matrix Pattern Sequencer der angeschlossen an einen Synthesizer  eine ähnliche Funktion hat und sich auch so ähnlich bedienen lässt wie der Pattern Sequencer von Redrum.

hier ein paar tutorials : http://www.getimo.de/linkpage2/html/tuts.php?/linkpage2/html/tuts_english_reason.php

Du kannst auch Musik ohne Keyboard machen, denn wenn man eh nicht spielen kann isses auch wurscht. allerdings ist ein Keyboard von Vorteil um die Synthesizer mal vorzuhören ...


----------



## schnitzer (1. Oktober 2003)

*wie erstelle ich musik?*

Sehr gute frage. Also, als erstes meine Fragen. Hast du überhaupt schon mal Musik gemacht? Spielst du irgenein Instrument?

Der grund warum ich diese Fragen stelle ist? Nun, wenn du nicht die geringste Ahnung von Musik hast und dazu vieleicht auch nicht weisst was die ganzen Köpfe auf den Geräten bedeuten, soltest du vieleicht mit etwas anderem anfangen als mit Reason.

Denn, eins ist sicher. Man geht nicht mal eben in den Laden, kauf Reason und kann dann gleich loslegen. Reason fordert gewisse Vorkenntnisse. 

Wenn du einfach nur ein bisschen Techno machen willst um deine Freundin zu beeindrucken soltest du dir den Magix Musik Maker zulegen. 

Nein, nein ....ist nicht böse gemeint, aber deine Frage klingt so. Reason bietet dir viele Möglichkeiten professionelle Produktionen zu erstellen, aber mal eben so geht das nicht. Kleiner Tip. Bastell doch mal ein wenig an dem Standard Template Song rum um dir die Funktionsweisen der einzelnen Geräte klar zu machen. Dan solltest du dir Tutorials über gewisse sequencing Grundlagen besorgen (Quantisierung, Midi Filter, Programm Changes, Hüllkurven, u.s.w.).

Ein ganz wichtiger Teil ist natürlich (falls du es noch nicht sein solltest), werde Musiker....also erlerne ein Instrument und lerne die Geheimnisse der Harmonielehre kennen.

Soltest du Mucker sein, vergiss den obigen Text.

Gruss, Schnitzer


----------



## Tim C. (2. Oktober 2003)

http://www.reasonstation.net/

Lad dir dort mal ein paar Songs im Reason Format runter und öffne sie. Damit sollte sich i.d.R. die Frage nach "oder brauch ich noch mehr Geräte ?" erübrigen. Die meisten Songs dort liegen zwischen 6 und 52 Geräten bei 1-8 Mixern. 

Ansonsten ein Blick ins Handbuch lohnt durchaus denke ich.


----------



## v-tech (2. November 2003)

Etwas Generelles zu dem Thema....

Reason erfordert Vorkentnisse? 

Also ich weiss nicht, was daran schwierig sein soll das Ordner-Symbol zu klicken (öffnen) , Sounds reinzuladen, Play zu drücken und den Step-Sequencer zu bedienen. 

Das hat sogar meine kleine Nichte nach einigen Versuchen unter Aufsicht und Anleitung verinnerlicht. 

Natürlich gibt es kreativere weiterführende Schritte, die das Arbeiten erleichtern, und nicht langweilig werden lassen, aber Reason ist u.a. für Einsteiger entwickelt worden. Der Pro-Level den man als Semi- oder gar nicht professioneller erreichen KANN hat hiermit nichts zu tun und besteht weiterhin. Eben das ist ja das Halbgeniale daran...;-). Trotzdem bietet Reason einen begrenzten Funktionsumfang und ist für Musiker, Frickler meist nur eine Zwischenstation.

Fazit... und das ist meine Meinung... wer schon an Reason scheitert, dem ist 

1. Eventuell mangelndes Interesse und Einsatz vorzuwerfen
2. Logic oder Cubase rein gar nicht zu empfehlen
3.  Vom DAW Betrieb abzuraten, da der Frustfaktor am Ende doch siegt...

Dies ist eine Generelle Aussage, die man u.a. für seine Motivation Audiosoftware beherrschen zu wollen gebrauchen kann... 
Der Einsatz und der Zeitaufwand lohnt sich auf alle Fälle!

In diesem Sinne... Happy music Making!


----------



## sonic-alpha (14. Mai 2004)

*Tach auch*

Ich muss hier erst mal mit ner Gegenfrage posten:
     Was is dass für ne Frage?

So aber nu mal so kurz vorne weg. Jeder der hier postet, dass man keine Vorkenntnisse braucht ist mal ganz weit von der Bahn. Klar wenn man Karstadttrance oder so basteln will gehts noch. Und selbst dann empfiehlt es sich ein einfacheres Programm zu nehmen. Denn reason ist komplex und vielseitig. 
Als ich das erste mal mit reson in berührung kam, war ich als technoides Wesen erstmal überweltigt. Aber auch in gewisser Weise überfordert. Nein, ich hab nicht mit reason angefangen. Ich habe den ersten Computer Anno 92 im Studio eingesetzt. Damals noch mit Steinbergs Twelve, dem kleinen Bruder des TwentyFour. 
Also was für dich ratsam wäre viel experimentieren und lesen. Aber als Vorraussetzung solltest auf alle Fälle musikalisch sein. Wenn du das Kriterium erfüllt hast und einfacher hinter das denken von denn schwedischen Entwicklern zu kommen lade Dir doch mal die Demo von ReBirth. Das Programm ist weitaus einfacher. Und du lernst vielleicht was über Synths ;-) und Drum-Kisten und über den Einsatz der Knobs.

Auf alle Fälle viel Spass in der neuen Welt.

Grüße Sonic-Alpha


----------

